# Weimaraner pups from Hungary



## Magasul (Jan 28, 2010)

Beautiful weimaraner puppies, with working, French-Netherland-German bloodlined parents, who have HGrCH, Austrian CH, are for sale.

Bea Kiss, 0036309513654, [email protected], [email protected]

Pictures here: http://picasaweb.google.com/magasul/Weimaraner#


----------

